# 4" in wooster ohio employee in my ramcharger



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

here's a few pics of my cousin which plows for me, his weapon of choice is my 88 ramcharger 318/727 o/s western 7.5. wish i would have done a short video it's got duals on it and sounds sweet. (duals as in exhaust for those wondering) a couple of these shots are behind the strip mall that i plow ( 1" trigger i may add) the other is at a 160 unit apartment complex that i also mow. these shots are just before my cousin sent santa clause, his wicker chair and christmas lights flying ten feet in the air!!! lucky for us the tennant got in trouble not us, he wasn't supposed to have stuff in the driveway. the manager sold us to run santa over again!!ha-ha that story is hilarious and i'll post a thread on it another time. any how the pics weren't the best and i'm usually not thinking of pics when i'm plowing my ass off and the phone is ringing. later guys let me know what you think,. pete


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

don't ask me what happened i uploaded 4 pics and where are they???


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

sorry guys i don't know how to resize the pics. they are to big to upload here. sorry. pete


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

all the snow this year is making a loop right around cleveland. When is it are turn?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Burkartsplow;451900 said:


> all the snow this year is making a loop right around cleveland. When is it are turn?


tell me about it i am upset


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

now you snow belt guys know how we feel. it's disheartning when i'm sitting in my recliner watching dick goddard say the lake erie snow machine is getiing ready to go 7 to 14!! while over here we get 7 to 14 flakes!! i go to bed and you guys are usually making sure your trucks are full of fuel and ready to rock and roll. your turns coming, though it always does. later, pete


----------

